# Newbie With Med Side Effects



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

Hey All,

60 years old, and was diagnosed with Hypothyroid a couple of months ago.

I thought that the exhaustion was a cumulation of years of extreme stress. But finally went in for a physical Feb. 2012. It had been 5 years since the last.

The labs showed not super-high TSH, but they put me on Levothyroxine generic 25 mcg.

Within a week, my eczema which had been in remission flared. A week later mouth sores appeared - canker sores, cracks at corner of my mouth - never had these before!

Also, much worse exhaustion than before the med - sleeping 10+ hours at night and another 4-6 hours during the day. Brain fog, dizziness, ringing in my ears, occasional headaches (unusual for me), lots of anxiety but an overall feeling of numbness at the same time. Major changes.

Went back to see the doctor May 1st, to discuss the side-effects and possible allergic reaction to the Levothyroxine. Did more lab tests, switched me to Synthroid Brand 25 mcg. to see if that would stop the allergic reaction.

The day after switching to Synthroid my eczema flared again and mouthsores became worse.

Then a few weeks later, they switched me to Armour Thyroid, with minor improvement of side effects.

*Thyroid Medication Side Effects:*

3/27/2012 Started Generic Levothyroxine 25mcg 1x per day

Eczema flared after first week, followed by mouth sores (canker sores, inside of mouth raw, extreme dry mouth, drooling (!), corners of lips cracking, peeling

Hot flashes, sweating

Facial swelling, puffy

Jittery feeling, high-anxiety, minor occasional headaches, ears ringing

Chest heaviness, pounding heart

Weakness, exhaustion - sleeping 10+ hrs at night and 4+ hours during day

Nausea ½ hr after med, then exhaustion

5/2/2012 Started Synthroid 25mcg 1x per day

No reduction in side effects, eczema flared worse

Switched to taking at night - no difference noticed except slight reduction in daytime sleeping

5/26/2012 Started Armour Thyroid 15mg 1x per day

Mouth sores decreasing a bit the past day or so, still having hot flashes, extreme sweating, ears ringing and now having acid reflux every night since Sunday (never had before).

Eczema continues.

Now sleeping 12+ hours at night and 2-3 hours during the day. Dead to the world.

Feelings of 'impending doom'.

*Tyroid Results*

2-15-2012

TSH 4.80 (0.45-4.50)

B12 1190 (211-946)

Folic 14.0 (>3.0)

Vitamin D	55.1 (30.0-100.0)

Sed Rate	5 (0-40)

4-25-2012

TSH 3.330 (0.45-4.50)

Thyroxine (T4)	1.14 (0.82-1.77)

Triiodothyronine (T3)	85	(71-180)

Calcium, Serum 9.5	(8.7-10.2)

Potassium	4.2 (3.5-5.2)

Everything else also in the normal range.

Other test results:

Doctor said: 'Fabulous' cholesterol
Not anemic
Negative for Sjogren's, Lupus and RA
Negative ANA
Cardio workup & tests all OK

My internist has been handling this. The wait time for an endocrinologist in our area is 4-6 months.

Don't know if I can go on with these side effects that long. Having to cram my days work into a few hours before I conk out...

Did not take my dose this morning - was up all night with extreme sweating, my feet itching from the eczema, anxiety and reflux. Keeping a bottle of Pepcid by the bed. Had an early morning meeting that I can now barely remember...

Thinking about stopping the meds until I can see the endocrinologist, even if it's not until Fall...

Any thoughts about this mess...?


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

This sounds awful - I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. It sounds like you felt better without any meds, correct? Your main symptom before meds was exhaustion, but you didn't mention anxiety or the other issues.

Your TSH was only slightly high in February, just barely out of the "normal" range. Something huge I've learned in dealing with my thyroid labs is that I don't feel normal within the entire "normal" lab range. I feel comfortable if my TSH is between 2.0 and 4.0, and feel awful when my TSH dropped to 0.77, which is still within the "normal" range. Maybe you feel these effects even within the 3 range? Point being, perhaps you need an even lower dose to keep your TSH closer to 4? Just a thought, I am not a doctor!

There are a lot of different brands of thyroid meds - I have a friend who was allergic to a filler in a brand she was taking with similar side effects. Unfortunately, she just had to try a bunch to find one she wasn't allergic to.

If I were you, and I felt better without any meds, I'd probably not take it until I could get into the endocrinologist. It's worth the wait to find an endocrinologist who can help you with more in-depth options given your situation. Put your name on the list, and do whatever it is you need to do to feel at least your best in the meantime. Your TSH was only 4.8 before you started taking the meds, so you're not so far off to begin with... just my opinion though.

Good luck! You'll work it out - I know the feeling of fear and 'impending doom.' It will go away once your hormones are worked out. It's just your chemistry, just remember it isn't real.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Babzie said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 60 years old, and was diagnosed with Hypothyroid a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...












What dose is your Armour? And is this name brand Armour mfg. by Forest Pharmaceuticals?

You can still have Lupus and not any ANA. The definitive test for Lupus is Anti-DNA.

It seems like you in fact are having a severe allergic reaction to something.

Are you taking any exogenous vitamins, supplements or other meds?

You may have a lysine deficiency. Try taking this amino acid.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/533299-is-there-a-link-between-eczema-lysine-deficiency/

Put the lysine powder right on your canker sores. You eczema should also respond.

Do more Googling re Lysine.


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> What dose is your Armour? And is this name brand Armour mfg. by Forest Pharmaceuticals?
> 
> You can still have Lupus and not any ANA. The definitive test for Lupus is Anti-DNA.
> 
> ...


Thank you - the Armour Thyroid is by Forest and is 15 mg 1x per day.

I started taking Lysine 500 mg 2x per day when the first allergic reaction came on after Levothyroxine and have continued. The canker sores are better, but inside my mouth feels sore.

I am on no other prescription meds and just my usual long-term multi-vitamin. I am allergic to a lot of meds, but can take Children's Benadryl for sinus.

Since all H broke loose within a week of starting the Levotyroxine, I assumed it was something in that med. But the reaction has continued through Synthroid and now Armour.

And, what's up with all the sleeping...?:confused0003:

The other lab tests were Sjogren's Anti-SS-A and SS-B, RNP Antibodies, Smith Antibodies, ANA Direct - all negative. Don't see Anti-DNA...


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

nikkij0814 said:


> This sounds awful - I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. It sounds like you felt better without any meds, correct? Your main symptom before meds was exhaustion, but you didn't mention anxiety or the other issues.
> 
> Your TSH was only slightly high in February, just barely out of the "normal" range. Something huge I've learned in dealing with my thyroid labs is that I don't feel normal within the entire "normal" lab range. I feel comfortable if my TSH is between 2.0 and 4.0, and feel awful when my TSH dropped to 0.77, which is still within the "normal" range. Maybe you feel these effects even within the 3 range? Point being, perhaps you need an even lower dose to keep your TSH closer to 4? Just a thought, I am not a doctor!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind thoughts... 

Am waiting for a call-back from doctor's office, to at least get on the endo waiting list...

Will discuss stopping the med also. I had been so looking forward to feeling better with the thyroid med - not hideously worse...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Babzie said:


> Thank you - the Armour Thyroid is by Forest and is 15 mg 1x per day.
> 
> I started taking Lysine 500 mg 2x per day when the first allergic reaction came on after Levothyroxine and have continued. The canker sores are better, but inside my mouth feels sore.
> 
> ...


It is possible that something is going that has yet to be discovered. I don't wish for you to have Lupus but as you see in my siggie, I do and I am here to tell you that ANA and Anti-DNA does not always show up but yet the patient does have it. It is elusive.

I am suspicious because of your allergies to things.

Let me ask you this, have you ever taken any Quinalone such as Cipro? Patients with Lupus have life-threatening reactions to any Quinalone Ab.. I hope you never had the experience but it is a huge "clue!"

You are one smart cookie to have latched on to the Lysine. Good for you. Rinse your mouth with warm salt water when you can; it is very healing and also get some of that teething stuff for babies like Numzit. It helps with the pain, a lot. Put the lysine powder on the sores as well.

How do I know all this stuff? Take a wild guess!! LOL!

Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 are the definitive tests for Lupus.

Anti-DNA antibody test 
An anti-DNA test also checks for a certain type of antibody in your blood. If you have the anti-DNA antibody, it is highly likely you will have SLE. However, the antibody can also be present in people who do not have the condition.

The level of anti-DNA antibodies increases when SLE is more active, so during a flare-up of symptoms your reading from this test may be greater than normal.

Complement level test (C3 and C4)
Complement is a chemical in the blood that forms part of your immune system. Your GP may test the level of this chemical in your blood to check how active your SLE is. The level of complement in your blood decreases when SLE is more active
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Lupus/Pages/Diagnosis.aspx

In any case, it is something to just keep on the back burner as they say.


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> It is possible that something is going that has yet to be discovered. I don't wish for you to have Lupus but as you see in my siggie, I do and I am here to tell you that ANA and Anti-DNA does not always show up but yet the patient does have it. It is elusive.
> 
> I am suspicious because of your allergies to things.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the additional info on Lupus testing - will ask to about that from new endo, if I ever get to see one... 

Cipro is one of the meds on my drug allergy list - not life-threatening side-effects, but very bad nausea, dizziness, anxiety. It caused my late father to get clostridium difficile-associated diarrhea in the last few months of his life. That drug should be banned!

I have had very bad reactions to steroids (topical and oral), antibiotics like minocin, doxycycline and tetracyclin, sulfa drugs, penicillin, codeine...

Have also been on a gluten-free, lactose-free and mostly sugar-free diet for several years - not from any diagnoses, but to alleviate gastric or skin problems. I prepare freshly-made meals - mainly a mediterranean diet - I'm part Greek...  So, why so many problems, right...?

Ever since menopause in mid-50s my body has been a mess... 

I used to be highly energetic, agile, thin strong and focused. Now aching, lumpy, grumpy, foggy, feeling like it's all over for me. I hope not though...

Really had hoped this thyroid diagnoses was the 'answer' and that it could be cured with the meds. I wonder about Nature-Throid and if that might have less side-effects for me. Will ask the new endo about that someday...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Babzie said:


> Thank you for the additional info on Lupus testing - will ask to about that from new endo, if I ever get to see one...
> 
> Cipro is one of the meds on my drug allergy list - not life-threatening side-effects, but very bad nausea, dizziness, anxiety. It caused my late father to get clostridium difficile-associated diarrhea in the last few months of his life. That drug should be banned!
> 
> ...


How about that. My husband is Greek; born on the Island of Andros.

We are both gluten-free and very much on the Mediterranean diet!! Since he does all the cooking which is fine by me!

With all those pharmaceutical allergies, I am suspicious of Lupus. I have the same (it's not just quinalones); what ever you can think of, don't try it on me. I can take Amoxicillin and maybe have taken that 20 times or less in my whole life (69 years old here.)

You are welcome. I know all of us will help if we can.

You might find this site interesting.

http://www.lupus.org/webmodules/webarticlesnet/templates/new_empty.aspx?articleid=601&zoneid=76


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> How about that. My husband is Greek; born on the Island of Andros.
> 
> We are both gluten-free and very much on the Mediterranean diet!! Since he does all the cooking which is fine by me!
> 
> ...


My grandfather came through Ellis Island by himself from Island of Rhodes when he was just 18. He did all the cooking, too... 

Thank you for the Lupus info - so far the only one of the listed symptoms I have is the fatigue. How would someone get treatment for Lupus, if they are allergic to the meds that are prescribed... :confused0003:

I went off the 15mg Armour last Thursday, and my mouth sores cleared right up. That night, no hot flashes or extreme sweating, no high-anxiety or jitteriness. Eczema is lessening...

However, now my fibro-like hip and back pain has come back big-time - one thing that the thyroid meds actually helped in a noticeable way! I had gotten used to walking around without pain, now it hurts to lean over. Aching pain running down my leg from my hip and aches across my upper back - just like before starting the thyroid meds.

Got a referral to an endo - October 1st!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Babzie said:


> My grandfather came through Ellis Island by himself from Island of Rhodes when he was just 18. Became part of the Greek community in Detroit, and had a small restaurant. He did all the cooking, too...
> 
> Thank you for the Lupus info - so far the only one of the listed symptoms I have is the fatigue. How would someone get treatment for Lupus, if they are allergic to the meds that are prescribed... :confused0003:
> 
> ...


What a small world it really is!

I don't take meds for Lupus but I have become very very regimented re my life-style. Early to bed, early to rise, very careful diet, exercise, no phone or TV after 5 PM and that includes the computer.

Just a good book, some apples and a bowl of popcorn every night. No stress.

And the "biggie" is keeping my TSH suppressed. It is usually at 0.03 or less. This keeps the antibodies very very quiet. Without my wonderful doctor who understands this stuff, I don't know where I would be.

We both have a mutual goal of keeping me off all meds except for my Armour if possible.

No glutens, no artificial sweeteners and the only sodium I consume is sea salt. None of this other stuff like MSG. Only fresh home-cooked food w/o additives.

Your reaction to thyroid meds makes me think that you may not be hypo. You could be hyper.

Aside from the TPO, have you had any of these tests? And can you post your most recent thyroid test results with the ranges, please?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And, did you say you had an ultra-sound? If not, you should. Cancer can be one reason the patient can't tolerate thyroid replacement meds.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> Your reaction to thyroid meds makes me think that you may not be hypo. You could be hyper.
> 
> Aside from the TPO, have you had any of these tests? And can you post your most recent thyroid test results with the ranges, please?
> 
> ...


The only tests are the ones listed in my first post at the top of the page... 

No lumps felt in neck area...

Since my endo appointment isn't until October 1st - it may be a loooong summer...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If it was me, I'd stop the multi-vitamins. Most are made in China with almost no quality control.


----------

